# Opened my video card package and got a huge surprise ...



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 13, 2007)

i bought a Foxconn 7900GS Overclock edition and got a huge surprise, a loose capacitor fell out alongside a little black... what could be a spacer, with 2 holes large enought for the capacitor legs to go thru. refernecing the online image, the cap at the left closest to the camera is whats missing, but i see no space there for it, the holes are all soldered up. but there is a space behind the second "purple top" cap alongside the shiny solder, right next to the heatsink, what to do?


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 13, 2007)

If you can RMA it.  If not check the back of the board for the legs sticking through but with no cap on top.  Then you just gotta get it soldered in right.  You can use a thiner spacer if the legs are no longer long enough or get a new cap.


----------



## MunkeyQ (Jun 13, 2007)

I'd send it back as DOA. Don't fiddle with it as the PCB is probably damaged too and they might not take it back. Those caps are SMT so the pads might have come with the cap.

Unlucky there, it must be a bitch to have a shiny new part arrive borked.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 13, 2007)

ive been waiting 3 months on this card .. im in jamaica and the damn USPS botched the delivery, lost it more times than i care to count. the thing is, the capactor has its legs, looks almost like it wasnt ever sodlered on.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 13, 2007)

looking again i see the holes, its dead, have to pay to ship it to the damn USA, fawk ...


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 14, 2007)

Well I would plug it in and see what it does. Or is the missing one in the box?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 14, 2007)

the missing cap is in the box


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 14, 2007)

Then soder that thing back on. It's not hard to do.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 14, 2007)

orly?
why not rma it? even thought its goign to cost me an arm and leg to send back and recieve?


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 14, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> orly?
> why not rma it? even thought its goign to cost me an arm and leg to send back and recieve?



Fix it yourself and you don't have to wait, builds confidence, gives you "bragging rights", and saves on shipping costs.  It's realy not hard and if you do a good job and it still don't work you can still RMA it.  It arrived BROKE!!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 14, 2007)

feel ,like crying ... it may cost me around 50 USD to ship it back and get my courier to deliver it to me .. still contempolating what to do


----------



## bruins004 (Jun 14, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> feel ,like crying ... it may cost me around 50 USD to ship it back and get my courier to deliver it to me .. still contempolating what to do



Damn.
That is half the price of that card in the US.
You can now find a 7900GS for a little over $100


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 14, 2007)

Just get the damn soldering iron out already.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 14, 2007)

Call Foxconn and bitch until they agree to pay return shipping.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 14, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Call Foxconn and bitch until they agree to pay return shipping.




thast what im going to do, i jsut emailed them, need to get some credit for my phone then ill call them. i'd like to send it str8 to them.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 15, 2007)

well im screwed ... 



> Dear Oliver:
> 
> Our warranty does not covered physical damage products.  Please refer to our warranty policy link below under Warranty Exclusions section.  http://www.foxconnchannel.com/en-us/service/Repair_read.aspx?ID=en-gb0000001


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 15, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> well im screwed ...



Time to bust out and dust off the old soldering Iron I guess.  Just make sure to "observe polarity" when puttin it back on!!


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 15, 2007)

It's not "damaged" it's a freakin factory defect.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 15, 2007)

BTW if you "fix" it it isn't "Physical Dammage" anymore!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2007)

Just call and talk to them. Tell them your situation. They should be able to work something out for you.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 15, 2007)

the leg of one of the caps looks as if its going to break so i gots to get a brand new cap ... off to teh electronics store 2mrw ...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Just call and talk to them. Tell them your situation. They should be able to work something out for you.




ok ... ill call them BEFORE i go to teh electronics store ...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> ok ... ill call them BEFORE i go to teh electronics store ...


lol I guess that works.

But anyway, the warranty in question doesn't cover physical damage if you are the one that caused it. If it arrived damaged, it's still covered under warranty.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 15, 2007)

well just replied to their online tech support and they shall be recieving a call from me soon.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> lol I guess that works.
> 
> But anyway, the warranty in question doesn't cover physical damage if you are the one that caused it. If it arrived damaged, it's still covered under warranty.



YES, dammage during shipping should be covered!!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 15, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> YES, dammage during shipping should be covered!!





> Warranty Exclusions:
> ·          Product with missing or defaced serial number.
> ·          Products damaged by environmental factors, which include oxidation and/or damaged caused by natural disasters.
> ·          Physical Damage which include, but not limited to the following:
> ...



warranty in its entirety


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes, that means if they stuck a stamp on it and mailed it LOL.
As long as it was packaged, and secured, and they have a spine, it should be covered.
But that realy sucks, I still agree to talk to them,  the cap shouldn't just "fall off" in shipping, thats a load of BS.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 15, 2007)

ok, i shall call in teh mr0ning


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jun 15, 2007)

Shit man...   I guess everyone on this forum now knows not to by foxconn products and I am sure we will all mention it to other people, I guess that means that foxconn will be missing out on a shitload of business, just because they refuse to replace a card that realistically costs them around $40.

Haahaaaaa...  

If you're going to solder a new cap on bro, just make sure you observe polarity.  There will be a small marking on the pcb with a "+" or similar sign, and the cap will be marked in some way.

GL


----------



## dekard (Jun 15, 2007)

so, how did it work out?





[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> i bought a Foxconn 7900GS Overclock edition and got a huge surprise, a loose capacitor fell out alongside a little black... what could be a spacer, with 2 holes large enought for the capacitor legs to go thru. refernecing the online image, the cap at the left closest to the camera is whats missing, but i see no space there for it, the holes are all soldered up. but there is a space behind the second "purple top" cap alongside the shiny solder, right next to the heatsink, what to do?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 15, 2007)

i'm pissed .. and if i not happy when i come off the fone i just goin have to get someone sodler that bish ... casue my hands not that deft


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 15, 2007)

getting some credit to call gigabyte ...


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 15, 2007)

Excluding from the warranty - _Transport damaged due to improper packaging or carrier _might be feasible if the buyer chooses the packaging type or the carrier.

But the buyer has no control over these, it is the seller who has to ensure that the item is properly packaged and that the carrier is trusted.

No foxconn products for me in the future. :shadedshu


----------



## Darknova (Jun 15, 2007)

Call them every single day for the next 3 weeks, by the end they will be BEGGING to fix it for you just to get you to stop calling 

If it doesn't look damaged, and looks as though it hasn't been soldered on in the first place then it's a factory defect and NOT a damage due to transport, and hence covered in the warranty. If all else fails, don't stop bitching.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 15, 2007)

jsut got this back from them



> Dear Oliver:
> 
> There is nothing we can do since it was physical damaged.  Our warranty does not covered it.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jun 15, 2007)

Thats utter BS.  They shipped you a DOA item WTF.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 15, 2007)

Time to Update "Home Page" complete with pictures!  Be sure to send Foxconn the link.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 15, 2007)

Try filling a claim with the USPS, they shipped it!!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 15, 2007)

wondering whats the easiest way to go about this
 foxconn end is a dead end

trying the retailer and the shipper


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 15, 2007)

well called dhl to find out how much to send it back 4400 ja$ plus tax ...at an exchange rate of  1 US to 68 JA ....


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 16, 2007)

That Foxconn response is bullshit. Ask Foxconn how you are in any way responsible for damage during the manufacturing \ shipping process. Until you actually open the box its physically untouched by you and hence anything that happens to it in any aforementioned stages are completely beyond your control. If Foxconn insist to be anal, keep hassling them on the phone, call whatever your equivilent is to trading standards or contact the retailer you bought the card from and tell them it arrived DOA. If they ask whats wrong mention nothing about the cap (assuming you cant tell the cap snapped off. ie; no solder where the cap is meant to go) and just say your system wouldnt boot with the card.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 16, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> That Foxconn response is bullshit. Ask Foxconn how you are in any way responsible for damage during the manufacturing \ shipping process. Until you actually open the box its physically untouched by you and hence anything that happens to it in any aforementioned stages are completely beyond your control. If Foxconn insist to be anal, keep hassling them on the phone, call whatever your equivilent is to trading standards or contact the retailer you bought the card from and tell them it arrived DOA. If they ask whats wrong mention nothing about the cap (assuming you cant tell the cap snapped off. ie; no solder where the cap is meant to go) and just say your system wouldnt boot with the card.



QFT... If possible get your graphics card refunded as well... (And get urself something from another company)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 16, 2007)

its too late to get it refunded .. i shall DOA it with my e-tailer .. but i cant bother to pay that high sum to ship the package out of jamaica so ill wait til one of my uncle's is coming stateside


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 27, 2007)

my uncle has it overseas .. goin to send him the rma details ... but i had another revelation over the weekend ... the power adapter (for pci power) got left behind


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 27, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> warranty in its entirety



That warranty exclusion does not include original packaging like your situation.

Manufacturer is responsible for proper packaging.

The card was damage before it was actually in the end users hands, so they are responsible due to it being a "faulty" product.

This is in no way shape or form "warranty" contract, its a defective product.


----------



## d44ve (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah... there is NO WAY I would take what they said and be done with it.

This is a manufactures defect. You didn't break it... they did shhty work.

If that was the case, they could send you a box of PCB boards and capacitors and say that it is a manufactures defect and be done with it.


----------



## Slater (Jun 27, 2007)

juat act stupid and say it wont boot


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 27, 2007)

this thign piss me off .. almost want to call it a loss


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 3, 2007)

well newegg says 7 days upon delivery for damaged items .... im screwed


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 3, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> well newegg says 7 days upon delivery for damaged items .... im screwed



But you DID contact them before the 7 days didn't you? If they just sent correspondence to buy time off for themselves then it's just.... I dunno what to say.... mean???

Do you have a copy of your original complaint?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 3, 2007)

This is one of the reasons I will never from overseas...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 4, 2007)

i contacted the manufacturer as i opened the box ... but they are tryign to claim that the deliver they delviered it to the other location before it came to me is delivery ...  %^& foxxconartists


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 4, 2007)

Thats BS. Your totally unresponsible. Get in contact with whatever your equiv is to trading standards.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah but im in Jamaica, they have no clout in the US


----------



## MarcusTaz (Jul 4, 2007)

Make sure if you solder it you put it in with the correct polarity or it will pop like a firecracker.. That is an eletrolitic cap and they have a - & + poll. Just study the others and the pcb board should be marked... Hope this helps...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 4, 2007)

all of them are aligned the same way


----------



## MarcusTaz (Jul 4, 2007)

Cool just make sure... Now you were saying that the holes do not have solder in them at all? That is strange cause when the make them the board rides over a pan of flux and then a pan of molten solder, so how it missed that one single cap is very strange... If there is solder in the holes you will need a desolder tool. they are cheap... If you are not comfortable with it find a local tv repair shop and ask them to help you out... If it was me I do it for free...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah i was going to carry it to the electronics shop ... got the image here


----------



## MarcusTaz (Jul 4, 2007)

ok the purple markings on the top of the cap indicate one of the polarity sides and the white on the board shows it polarity side, more then likely you have to match them up.. But if you are not comfortable and you are getting no where with an RMA tehn take it to a shop, but just ask them if they would be kind enough to help you out for free... Tell them what happend and hope they have compassion... I hope it works out for you...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 4, 2007)

thanks brah


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 4, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> yeah but im in Jamaica, they have no clout in the US



Doesnt matter, this will come under the sale of goods act or whatever your equiv is, in which case the manufacturer is responsible for suitable replacement or repair for the duration of the manufacturer warrenty period. If your really at a deadend you could try calling neweggs\Foxconns bluf by saying if they are not willing to offer a suitable replacement or repair like they are required to do by international sales laws you will have no option but to take further action against them. Alternatively you could try claiming from the delivery company, but dont hold your breath on that one.


----------



## gerrynicol (Jul 4, 2007)

Is it the one next to the PCI-e connector(directly to the left)  cause if it is it does not look like it's meant to be there anyway. Pic from a review site:






If it won't boot are you getting any POST beeps or anything??

Cheers,

Gerry.


----------



## MarcusTaz (Jul 9, 2007)

Bro stick that card in the machine and just see if it boots up... lets us know...


----------



## little geek (Jul 9, 2007)

buy the exact same card from a shop then solder ur one so its just attached but not working and put it in the box of the new one and send it to the shop saying it doesnt work then u got urself a free working card lol i did it with my wifi stick and my sg-95


----------



## xnox202 (Jul 9, 2007)

the thing is, if it shouldnt be there, then what's the extra cap doing in his box?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 9, 2007)

send the card form another address back leave out the cap say it wont post prob solved

actually dont send it back bitch from payphone or somethin till they agree to pay for shipping


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 11, 2007)

Was the package insured?  You may be able to take it up with USPS.....


----------



## PuMA (Jul 11, 2007)

if u still want to solder the cap on do this: first check polarity, and place the legs in the holes. Heat the other leg untill the solder melts and push the leg into the hole. Do the same to the other leg, problem solved. Just dont heat the legs more that 10 seconds at a time. 
This way u dont have to touch the solder side of the pcb, and avoid shorts.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 11, 2007)

PuMA said:


> if u still want to solder the cap on do this: first check polarity, and place the legs in the holes. Heat the other leg untill the solder melts and push the leg into the hole. Do the same to the other leg, problem solved. Just dont heat the legs more that 10 seconds at a time.
> This way u dont have to touch the solder side of the pcb, and avoid shorts.



10 seconds? Get a better soldering iron 

Can't get the cap too hot or you'll probably kill it.  Its like cooking it from the inside out


----------



## PuMA (Jul 11, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> 10 seconds? Get a better soldering iron
> 
> Can't get the cap too hot or you'll probably kill it.  Its like cooking it from the inside out



thats what i said, most parts can be heated about 10 sec max, before u do some damage to them lol

umm all the irons are the same, only thing that matters is how dirty it is. If its dirty u can put some solder 
on a wet paper and clean it, with the solder on ofcourse


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 11, 2007)

PuMA said:


> umm all the irons are the same, only thing that matters is how dirty it is.e



Or not. Theres this nifty little thing called "wattage".



25w works well I've found.. it can be awfully warm sometimes though. A variable iron is pretty nice.


----------



## PuMA (Jul 12, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Or not. Theres this nifty little thing called "wattage".
> 
> 
> 
> 25w works well I've found.. it can be awfully warm sometimes though. A variable iron is pretty nice.



ok whatever, I quess theres some difference then


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 13, 2007)

just waiting for it to come back ...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 30, 2007)

should be getting ti back thursday or so .. or should i say, it will be on the island.


----------



## MarcusTaz (Jul 30, 2007)

Good Luck hope is all works out for you bro.

Next time you need something let me know I can always ship something to you without making a profit. I take care of all my clan members out of the USA. We get killer deals out here and then I ship mostly to Canada and use warranty to kill the tax. Shipped to the netherlands and the UK for clan members too..


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 31, 2007)

thx brah ... next acquisition may be a 2900pro if it comes


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 31, 2007)

got it.

the cap i want to replace has

6ℓ
100
EZA

written on it ...


----------



## PuMA (Aug 1, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> got it.
> 
> the cap i want to replace has
> 
> ...




take the cap and go to electronics store and say u want similar. when u solder it in, make sure the polarity is right(look at a reference picture of a working crad and u should see wich way the cap goes)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah i want to replace it because one of the legs looks weak, im going to the city 2mrw and ill stop by an electronics store to see if i can get it to buy.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 1, 2007)

I've been checking this thread a fair bit for the updates.
It's been quite an interesting read.

Have you tried to install it?

I know GPU manufacturers change things from time to time.

My Sapphire X1950pro showed an X shaped metal back plate on one review and one without which my one is.

And now Sapphire has totally changed the PCB and cooler.

So maybe it's a change in the GPU and the CAP was surplus since it didn't even look like it was soldered.

I don't think trying to see if the GPU works won't harm the rest of your system.

Try it . . . . it might work.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks d00d for teh encouragement ...


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 2, 2007)

Well you don't want to be soldering on something if it's not supposed to be there.

The only way to find out is if it doesn't work on your system.

Once you've tried it you can also say that the card in indeed defective and should be able to get an RMA.

I believe it won't do any harm to the rest of your rig.


----------



## Namslas90 (Aug 2, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> i got back my lame ass foxconned video card



Well, does it work?


----------



## MarcusTaz (Aug 2, 2007)

yea does it work?? Jeeze plug the thing in already and fire it up...


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 2, 2007)

Fire  It   Up!
Fire  It   Up!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 3, 2007)

the cap is still missing, i went shopping for the solidf state cap but i couldnt get it .. more hunting today ...


----------



## MarcusTaz (Aug 3, 2007)

I give up... Dude, put the card in your machine and fire it up already. I bet it will run just fine...


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 4, 2007)

Put it in your system and see if it works first.

I seriously doubt it's going to short the rest of your system if thats the worry.

It will go or not.

Put it your system and see if it goes like the rest of us believe you should do first.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 5, 2007)

well i know one thing, i wont be buying anything from foxcon ever.

they can stick their artie logos where the sun dont shine.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 7, 2007)

ok .. putting it in today .. also going hunting for the sandpaper today, also anyoine knows which reputable online etailer has the nv silencer 6 for a good price?


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 8, 2007)

About time.
I'm sure wer'e all hoping it goes.

Either way it will probably piss you off.

1:-All this time you haven't tried it and it works,
2:-It doesn't work.

I expect 1. It will work.

Don't know what your'e on about the sandpaper for.
What your'e going to do sand the Foxconn label off it.
Can't help with the retailers, I avoid ordering from overseas.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 8, 2007)

sandpaper is for lapping .. i case i get bored ...just put it in .. soon power up teh pc


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 8, 2007)

also can someone verify that the item broken off is indeed a capactior cause i cant get it anywhere .. the numbers are

6ℓ
100
EZA


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 8, 2007)

Power it up


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 8, 2007)

yes
doing


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 8, 2007)

works ... in ati tool now .. 53 degrees at idle..


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 8, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> works ... in ati tool now .. 53 degrees at idle..



Check it for stability


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 8, 2007)

how do i also how do i modify the fan speeds?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 8, 2007)

btw im getting 550 fps avg in teh 3d window


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 8, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> btw im getting 550 fps avg in teh 3d window



YAY it works


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 8, 2007)

so leave it scannign for artifacts overnight?


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds like the idea.
An hour should show any artifacts if there are any.
Took only one person to to tell you to do it followed by alot of other people to persuade you.

What's the ambient room temp?
If it's hot overthere it's going to bring up the temps.
What are you benchmarking with?
Why are you using ATi tool?

You should have just started off with just the display drivers and then go from there.


----------



## MarcusTaz (Aug 8, 2007)

if anything that cap is there to keep the circuit clean and is just there as a filter... Although I could be clearly wrong but if it is working without it, then it is clearly a non critical component...


----------



## hat (Aug 8, 2007)

Just make sure it's 100% stable before OCing the snot out of it as we tend to do.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 8, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Sounds like the idea.
> An hour should show any artifacts if there are any.
> Took only one person to to tell you to do it followed by alot of other people to persuade you.
> 
> ...



38 degrees
ATITool
WHat should i use instead of ati tool?


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 8, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> 38 degrees
> ATITool
> WHat should i use instead of ati tool?



I would just use ati tool and scan for artifacts and set a shut down temp of like 80-85 C (if you can).  Personally, I would just let it run for a few hours, but overnight works as well.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 8, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> I would just use ati tool and scan for artifacts and set a shut down temp of like 80-85 C (if you can).  Personally, I would just let it run for a few hours, but overnight works as well.



An overnight scan should say whether it's go or no go.
I only do quick scans as I don't OC my cards.
I'd only use ATi tool to scan for artifacts if I had a nVidia card as well.
I was using v-tuner3 with my Gigabyte 7600GS which did an okay job of OCing and was safe for me personally but I don't know if it works for your card as it came with the Gigabyte utility disk.

But as hat said, it's something that is done most the time with the 7900GS cards but with the kind of ambient temps you get over there it may not be a high OC unless you get a better cooler of some sort.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 8, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> I would just use ati tool and scan for artifacts and set a shut down temp of like 80-85 C (if you can).  Personally, I would just let it run for a few hours, but overnight works as well.




how do you set this "shut down temp" and modify fan speeds?

what else would u recommend other than ati tool?


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 8, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> how do you set this "shut down temp" and modify fan speeds?
> 
> what else would u recommend other than ati tool?



Oh, well idk if nvidia drives can set a shut down temp, I know ati can't so I wouldn't count on it but it's probably not going to overheat that much.  Umm basically just watch ati tool for the first 10 min or however long it takes for the card to get warmed up and make sure it doesn't get to hot.  As far as fan speeds, I have no clue, since I'm on a laptop I use a different utility for fan speed.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 8, 2007)

well i saw a max of 73 degrees over night at 560/1400 and a min of 52 at idle i think ..


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 8, 2007)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 8 (4 members and 4 guests)
[I.R.A]_FBi, bassmasta, Dippyskoodlez, Siluro

help?


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 8, 2007)

Those temps sound fine. My 7800 GT OC runs closer to 80 after an hour of BF2..

I'd say you're good to go 

Hey whatever happened to your 'spy camera'...was it you ~80yr old landlady busting in?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah .. didnt catch her cause i had to return teh camera but i figured out if it wasnt her she was sending someone, cause of stuff she said. 

so how do i change fan speed setting on this card?

and which overclocking tool do u recommend, the card made its safely thru 8 hrs of artifact scans


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> yeah .. didnt catch her cause i had to return teh camera but i figured out if it wasnt her she was sending someone, cause of stuff she said.
> 
> so how do i change fan speed setting on this card?
> 
> and which overclocking tool do u recommend, the card made its safely thru 8 hrs of artifact scans



Riva tuner allows clock adjustments and fan control


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 8, 2007)

what am i suppose to see and what should i change it to? n00b here ...


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 10, 2007)

I think your idle temps are on the higher side but they are about right for the ambient temps you are in.
Your max load temps are fine fortunately.

Sorry I can't help you with rivatuner, my nVidia card was silent.
search or maybe there are some instructions with the app which tell you how.

I'm guessing you didn't get any artifacting?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 10, 2007)

went to 600 / 1800

read this ...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=36995


----------

